# Rally To Spain Proposed Routes



## Enodreven

Hi, 
As I posted on the main thread I have asked Kands and Whislinggyspy for help in working out 2 routes to Spain for Janurary 2007, both of them have been kind enough to offer their support and assitance which i have readerly accepted. So as other people can see how we are progressing and perhaps have an input also, i though i would post the initial 2 routes that Autoroute has come up with and I would welcome all of your comments and suggestions into, The suitability for travel if the weather turns bad in Jan, if there are better routes, places suitable for overnight stops, etc etc. please feel free to comment as I and everyone else who is going to come with me or use one of the routes themselves will welcome your experiance and pior knowledge, so please help

The routes :-

The first route/suggestion is from Calais to Barcelona via Millau which hopefully will take us over the Bridge is as if the weather is good i would really like to see this, also please comment on the suitablity of using this as a return for later in the year:-

Calais A26
Arras A1
Paris A1,A3,A6B then A11
Towards Chartres
Onto A10 near Saint-Mesme
Orleans A71 
Vierzon A71
Clemont-Ferrand A75
Millau A75
to near Saint Thibery
and join E15/A9
Narbonne
Perpingnan
into Spain campsite to to selected later

Which is approximatly 850 miles to Barcelona


The Second route which is from Calais to near Malaga taking the west coast of France, is as follows

Calais A16
Boulogne-sur-mer
Abbeville A28
Rouen A28
Alencon
Le Mans
Tours A10
Chatellerault
Poitiers A10/N10
Angouleme A10/E606
Bordeaux A10,A630, A63, E5
Bayonne
San Sebastian E5, A1
Vitoria E5
Burgos E5
Madrid E5
Valdepernas E5
Granada 
Arrive at Motril campsite needs to be sorted later

This route is approximatly 1300 miles

Comments please, I am aware that the French are re-numbering their roads so please take account of this if you know the new numbers that would be great

Brian


----------



## Don_Madge

Brian,

Are you interested in overnight stops on these routes :?: 

Don


----------



## Enodreven

Hi, Don

Yes that would be really great,

What do you think of the routes ?? I was hoping that if the weather forecast for France was reasonable I would suggest the first route and if it looked like a lot of snow etc route 2 does that make any sense

Thanks
Brian


----------



## whistlinggypsy

Brian, you have a PM.

Bob


----------



## Enodreven

Hi, Bob

Just checked the inbox and I can't see anything yet, did you get my email address ?

Brian



whistlinggypsy said:


> Brian, you have a PM.
> 
> Bob


----------



## whistlinggypsy

Brian, well plotted with both routes, (route 1) I would *myself* use the N20 south of Paris simply because I don't like motorways the rest of the route is fine for me.

The only thing you will have too look for is weather conditions crossing the Massif Central and crossing THAT wonderful bridge, I would not like that in a gale, "it's high"

Route 2. Have used this route many times but I again would make more use of the N10 from south of Tours as it goes all the way too Bordeaux.

The route over the mountains from Vitoria to Burgos and down to Madrid can be very difficult in January, watch the weather forecasts.

I have sent a route to vicdicdoc following your route until Irun then via Pamplona, Zaragoza, Llieda and Cambrils because he and the snails did not want a mountainous route.

I am sure between Don Madge, myself and others we can supply enough stopovers for each route.

Bob


----------



## whistlinggypsy

Brian, according to my inbox you have now got the route is that correct :?: 

Bob


----------



## whistlinggypsy

I am trying to add an attachment to a proposed route with stopovers/Aires from autoroute and it will not accept an "axe" file, any ideas what to do.

Bob


----------



## Enodreven

Hi, Bob

Thanks for the info, I'm not sure what Vicdicdoc, is doing but as I said in an earlier post i with the help of others are going to put together 2 routes and they would be for everyones use which obviously includes Vicdicdoc, so hopefully we can all meetup on route

I have had a email from another user on MHF who has suggested a similar modification to the second route as you, So if I understand you correctly are you suggesting that for a possibly safer route we should head Pamplona, Zaragoza, Llieda and Cambrils as this should help to avoid the high ground in bad weather.

It just that when I looked on google it looked like that route was right alongside of the Pryanees so I thought obviously wrongly that it would have been on higher ground and more subseptable to snow etc. still you live and learn and thats why I'm asking everyone to contribute

As for route one, I was thinking if we couldn't go that way because of weather conditions, it may be worth looking at as a return route ?

Thanks again,

quote="whistlinggypsy"]Brian, well plotted with both routes, (route 1) I would *myself* use the N20 south of Paris simply because I don't like motorways the rest of the route is fine for me.

The only thing you will have too look for is weather conditions crossing the Massif Central and crossing THAT wonderful bridge, I would not like that in a gale, "it's high"

Route 2. Have used this route many times but I again would make more use of the N10 from south of Tours as it goes all the way too Bordeaux.

The route over the mountains from Vitoria to Burgos and down to Madrid can be very difficult in January, watch the weather forecasts.

I have sent a route to vicdicdoc following your route until Irun then via Pamplona, Zaragoza, Llieda and Cambrils because he and the snails did not want a mountainous route.

I am sure between Don Madge, myself and others we can supply enough stopovers for each route.

Bob[/quote]


----------



## Don_Madge

Brian,

These are some notes for route 2, I'm not up to speed on route 1

There are numerous places to stay en-route (wild) here are a couple:- 
Ste.-Maure-de-Touraine (south of Tours) Aire de Repos in village well 
signed from N10.

On the A63 Bayonne Service Area Labenne East & West is good night stop with marked areas for Motorhomes/Caravans which trucks are unable to get into.

At St Jean de Luz the is a very good site at www.larrouleta.com we have stayed there many times, plenty of hard standings.

In the winter in Spain on this route most restaurants and garages will allow you to park overnight if you use their services.

I would suggest you use the Peage (A63) from Bayonne to San Sebastian as the coast road (N10) gets very busy and goes through all the towns.

By taking the A15 from San Sebastian you can avoid the Col. de Etxegarate.

The motorway AP8 from San Sebastian to Bilbao gets very busy at times.

We've never been snowbound (yet). The Spanish are on the ball with 
their snow clearing. The ploughs are out along the Autovia long before 
the snow starts to fall. Two places where you could have problems. The 
first at the Puerto de Somosierre (Alt.1440metres) between Burgos and 
Madrid. One winter we went over the Pass behind a snow plough.

Snow chains are compulsory over the pass after a snow fall.

The other place you could get delayed is through the Gorges south of 
Valdepenas. This is a spectacular road, good scenery. Some truck drivers 
treat it like a grand Prix circuit. It's a dual carriageway but the road 
twists and bends. (The first time we went that way we thought it was 
dangerous. Now we find it exciting).

It can get a bit hairy around Granada when there's snow about.

There are plenty of night stops as far as Valdepenas after that they 
are few and far between.

If you want a camp site in the area I can recommend Camping Despenaperros at Santa Elena. Leave A4/N1V E5 at KM 257 enter the village and follow the camping signs. If you arrive in the dark be careful 
as you enter the site as the entrance is offset to the road. The gate is 
wide enough but you will need to take care.

Safe travelling

Don


----------



## whistlinggypsy

Don, I spent many a few days snowed in at Puerto de Somosierre before the motorway was built using the N1, maybe Victors Bar had something to do with it after a night in there with 50 to 70 other truckers it was safer to wait until most had left before you set off to Madrid.

Bob


----------



## Enodreven

Note:- Route 2 update shown in red, I am thinking of making route 2 into 2 section when we get to Spain to take account of possible weather conditions, has anyone any thoughts on this please

The possible second route across spain will still leave San Sebastian on the E5 but instead of heading for "Vitoria" we will head for Pamplona thus : SEE BLUE SECTION BELOW

San Sebastian E5 
then onto A 15
towards
Pamplona A 15
Tudela A68
Zaragoza A2
Montblanc C14
Around Reus and onto N340
Cambrils

Any thoughts on this would be welcome ??

The routes :-

The first route/suggestion is from Calais to Barcelona via Millau which hopefully will take us over the Bridge is as if the weather is good i would really like to see this, also please comment on the suitablity of using this as a return for later in the year:-

Calais A26
Arras A1
Paris A1,A3,A6B then A11
Towards Chartres
Onto A10 near Saint-Mesme
Orleans A71 
Vierzon A71
Clemont-Ferrand A75
Millau A75
to near Saint Thibery
and join E15/A9
Narbonne
Perpingnan
into Spain campsite to to selected later

Which is approximatly 850 miles to Barcelona

The Second route which is from Calais to near Malaga taking the west coast of France, is as follows

Calais A16
Boulogne-sur-mer
Abbeville A28
Rouen A28
Alencon
Le Mans
Tours N10
Chatellerault
Poitiers N10
Angouleme N10
Bordeaux N10,A630, A63, E5
Bayonne
San Sebastian E5, A1
Vitoria E5

Burgos E5

Madrid E5

Valdepernas E5

Granada 

Arrive at Motril campsite needs to be sorted later

This route is approximatly 1300 miles

Comments please, I am aware that the French are re-numbering their roads so please take account of this if you know the new numbers that would be great


----------



## Enodreven

Hi, Just another request, 

A number of people have given assistance in constructing routes to Spain so there now looks like we have around 4 different permutations which is great. 

The problem will still have is in identifing places to stop over night, we seem to be OK for Aires etc but we don't have enough Campsites that will be open all year, so please if any of you know any campsites please let us know. IT DOSEN'T MATTER IF THEY ARE NOT DIRECTLY ON THE ROUTES SHOWN, as we can divert the route if necessary.

Thanks

Brian

Please post on this thread or PM me, as we seem to fragmenting


----------



## artona

Hi Brian

This is off topic but there is a reason for it . 

What means of communication will you have with you. 

If you have a mobile phone capable of email it is now possible to set up a blog that you can email a posting straight to without having to find internet connection. It is dead easy to do. You could then simply have a "blueprint" idea of the route and then update your blog so people know how its all going and then join in as and when they can. 

If you set your route in stone it might become a chore for you and then if you do not keep to the route you might find people waiting and be dissapointed if you do not get there  .

Only a thought

stew


----------



## Rapide561

*Spain*

Hi

Follow Siesta's coaches which are invariably heading for the sun!

I used the Calais, Peripherique, A6, Lyon then as mentioned above.

Rusky


----------



## Don_Madge

Enodreven said:


> Hi, Just another request,
> 
> A number of people have given assistance in constructing routes to Spain so there now looks like we have around 4 different permutations which is great.
> 
> The problem will still have is in identifing places to stop over night, we seem to be OK for Aires etc but we don't have enough Campsites that will be open all year, so please if any of you know any campsites please let us know. IT DOSEN'T MATTER IF THEY ARE NOT DIRECTLY ON THE ROUTES SHOWN, as we can divert the route if necessary.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Brian
> 
> Please post on this thread or PM me, as we seem to fragmenting


Brian,

France.

There's Aire at Ondres Plage (10 ks north of Bayonne on the N10) it was not open the last time we visited (Jan ?) but there are two/three very large sea front car parks that are OK for an over night stop. The car park is free in the winter but you have to pay in the summer

Ondres Plage is 4 km of the N10 on the D26 and is signed as you enter Ondres from the North.

You can check out the place with Google maps http://local.google.com/ type in Ondres Plage, France. Click on Satellite and zoom in. You can see how many vehicles there are in the car park.

I find this facility very useful for checking out places.

Spain.

There is a very convenient site at Aranda de Duero http://tinyurl.com/yxacvz about 50 miles south of Burgos.

Camping Soto del Castillo http://tinyurl.com/wetl8 at Aranjuz which is a very popular stop over for the Brits going south for the winter is closed for pitch renovation and will not be open this winter.

There are two alternative sites north of Madrid at Manzanares El Real

http://tinyurl.com/y7cjfz and http://tinyurl.com/y7pbo4

There are also three sites at La Cabrera which is about 60 km north of Madrid.

I hope this helps.

Safe travelling

Don


----------



## kijana

Thanks to everyone who has contributed to this thread - it's very useful for us newbies!

Is anyone able to comment on the suitability of the roads, and more especially the stopovers, for a 9.5m RV + toad?

It would be really useful if when stopovers & aires are suggested that a note was added like 'unsuitable for RVs' (or v.v.)

Thanks once again - still hoping to be on the road around Christmas time.

Bruce


----------



## vicdicdoc

I also would like to thank Bob & everyone else who has offered advice & routes down to Spain - I guess that I 'could' have fumbled my way, but there is nothing like experience and advice from those who have 'been there / done it' is invaluable.
vic


----------



## whistlinggypsy

kijana, 4 years ago i was asked by 2 friends too let them follow me down to Spain, I had a swift royal 6.5mts c/w toad, they each had a diplomat 11mts c/w toad we where like a circus road train, I found it real hard finding safe parking every night as we used the nationals until I got fed up with being pulled by the police (no trouble towing) just the hassle we cause following each other.

I eventually joined the motorway system as it was less hassle and it was so much easier, yes we used m/way service area's (not recommended these days) parking amongst the trucks but as you will know RVs are much safer then european m/hs because they have glass windows, better door locks and are higher of the ground, my point of all this is that Aire de services where built for camping cars so you will find many of them you will find it difficult to get on with or without the car, not impossible just difficult

You will have too plan your Aire stopovers carefully one thing in your favour is that at this time of year most of them are empty. Good Luck 

I will keep my eyes open for you if you are leaving around mid december.

Bob


----------



## billym

Kijana.

If you are worried about aires, finding them ,fitting on, safety etc and you are going to Spain why not stop on all year sites. I would go Portsmouth Caen and stop at Camping Belle Riviere at Nantes. It is easy to find about 4 miles from motorway. From there it is a good days drive to Camping larrouleta at St. Jean de Luz. Then to the municipal site at Burgos and then another days drive to Camping Despenaperros from where you can take your pick of directions. If the weather is bad, from St.Jean de Luz I would go across the motorway to El Garroffer at Sitges, then a short trip to Camping Vinaros or Camping Bonterra Park at Benicassim ( both north of Valencia ) from where you can relax and talk to others. All these sites are all year, near motorways ( yes we are not the anti motorway brigade ) and easily suitable for your RV. Watch the weather and good luck

All these sites are in the Caravan Club book


----------



## Enodreven

Hi, Thanks everyone for your inputs I am trying to fit all of this information into the routes,

To answer a few questions/suggestions that have been made

Re:-

Emailing etc with our mobile, that sounds like a great idea and if we can it would be a great way to update everyone on the MHF of our progress, 

As for the scheduled stops I do understand the possible problems with having to adhere to what will be posted at the start and I appreciate it being pointed out, But I will stick to the route and the stopping places on the dates that are set, the only deviation from those will be for unforseen reasons like breakdowns and I really am hoping that none arise, and if they do I will telephone/text everyone that is looking to meet.

As for site suitable for RV's I hadn't forgot and when we have sifted through the information that is being very kindly provide by the rest of you we can start to select the stopping places.

Billym

Can you elaborate a bit more on the alternative route from St Jean De Luz to Sitges if the weather turns, please, as I am still worried about the part of the route across Spain if there is snow about.

Rusky

Can you elaborate a bit more on the coach route please,

And just another question before we can fit the stopping places, what do people think the daily milage should be, roughtly, me and Kands think we should try to keep it to around 200, albeit this would mean the trip could take between 4 and 6 days, or should we make a ? run for it to get to the warmer weather, let me know what you think as it is very important


----------



## kijana

Thanks for that, Bob & billym.

Oh well, just have to practice getting in to tight little places. . .

Yes, be good to happen across an mhf person on our way down. I'll keep me ears open for a Romanyesque whistled tune.

Unless this idea takes off!

Cheers

Bruce


----------



## kijana

Great, thanks Enodreven - will look forward to the results of all your labours.

FWIW, I reckon 200 miles per day is top end. Not difficult to drive that long, just seems a shame to rush it & waste all that scenery, potential chilling opportunity, etc. 

I suppose it depends on whether you reckon the destination is more important than the journey!

Bruce


----------



## billym

Enodreven
There are no magic answers to bad weather and snow. From St Jean de Luz I would go to San Sebastian ( which I love ) then A 15 Pamplona Tuleda then A 68 towards the sea. I suppose really that once you are at St. Jean de Luz and the weather is snowy, stay there and party. It is a long drive from there to Sitges but on a good day it is quite do- able


----------



## 88927

Hi all
I have offered to help Brian (Enodreven) with some of the tactical logistics of this venture because it was starting to look as though it was going to stumble and fall. I am working very closely with Brian on this now and he is also getting some very well appreciated help and advice from our more seasoned travellers, thanks guys..... 
We unfortunately cannot join you all on this trip, so much the pity..., however I am more than happy to do what little I can to assist with it.
In order that we get this started off correctly can everyone interested in going to Spain between December 2006 and (say) April 2007 send me a PM with the following information please:

Names (real and site names please).
Starting date that suits you best.
Port of departure
Port of entry into Europe
Return date
Preferred route to Spain (with caviats of course...)
Length / height of unit and whether you will be towing.

Once we have this information then it will be easier to plan the trip out on a spreadsheet so that everyone can see what is going on and who will be approximately where and when. It should then just be a case of tying it all together and getting you all off..... (he says with tongue in cheek....) I will also put this into the rally / meets diary so that you can all confirm your wish to attend and see who else is going. I am also happy to email anyone involved with a copy of the spreadsheet if they need it.
Is it possible to try to contact one or more of the ferry operators (once we know the numbers and sizes of vans going) and try to get a "group" discount, or possibly take advantage of the discount that was negotiated by Mandy&Dave??? Russell I am hoping that you can help out with that one.....
What is the feeling about setting a time and date for a virtual "meeting" to be held in the chatroom of MHF? That way everyone can air any comments from the comfort of their living rooms etc and we should get a concensus of opinion very quickly. Please let me know as soon as possible if this is a suitable suggestion. I would propose that the "meeting" is held one evening at about 8PM, so hopefully that would fall in with the majority, all we need now is a day please...
I hope that you can all get back to me as soon as possible because time is marching on and there is a lot to do here, so I would ask that you all give this some priority please.
Regarding the distance travelled per day, I suggested between 100 - 200 miles per day, some may prefer to do more and get there quickly, however I would think that having a realistic target of 100+ miles per day should allow for any inclement weather conditions etc and not make people feel that they are in a rush.
Also guys please bear in mind that trying to manage a convoy of many vehicles (this has been said before, but I feel it is important to state again) is not easy and will lead to some confusion, therefore possibly a different approach would be to have target areas / sites / aires to meet up at and not try to jam up the French road network :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Many thanks in advance

Keith


----------



## kijana

Hi Keith

I sent you a PM re this thread as you asked, but I see this morning it's still in my outbox (not in the sentbox). Does this mean you haven't received it?

Let me know & I'll just post it on this thread if I need to. Don't know why it didn't work - dialogue box said 'message sent'.

Good idea on the chatroom. Any time will suit me, given a bit of notice.

Cheer Smate

Bruce


----------



## artona

Hi Bruce

Your pm is sitting there waiting for Keith to log on and retrieve it, maybe he has not been on since you sent it.

Shona is still talking about that super RV of yours


stew


----------



## kijana

Hi Stew

Is that how it works? It sits in my outbox until the addressee logs on? 

That's something new I've learnt today and it's only 10 o'clock!

Hope we haven't lit the slow fuse to RV ownership for you guys  -though it might not be a bad idea. All that space for an onboard photostudio!

Cheers

Bruce


----------



## 88927

Hi Bruce
Thanks matey, got the PM (both of them :lol: :lol: :lol: ).... I have been doing a shed load of other things, unlike you I have stuff to do that prevents me sitting on here all day and night :wink: :wink: :lol: 
I have started the spreadsheet with both of the people who have responded so far :lol: :lol: so it seems that one is going out in December and one in March.... Should be a great trip :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Keep them coming guys......

Thanks

Keith


----------



## 88927

Hi
Well I have now got 3 people onto the spreadsheet, kijana, sng and vicdicdoc, so I will await the rest of you so I can get it filled up a bit more.
This afternoon we were discussing communicating to the group whilst abroad and it seems that it should be possible to do this See here. Thanks for putting up the thread Bob and also to all who answered it.
Maybe we need to add another column to the spreadsheet, mobile telephone numbers? I can understand if you do not want your phone number publishing and let me assure everyone that I will only send it to other members who are going on this trip. I will assume that I have your permission to send the numbers out to the group IF you send me the number, so if you do not want to do this please do not send me your numbers.
I look forward to receiving more PM's from people giving me the requested information and would also like to get some idea of when you all would like to "meet" in the MHF chatroom to discuss this trip, I have suggested 8PM, but which evening please?
I am going to ask a moderator to sticky this thread for a while to stop it keep falling off the bottom of the page :lol: 
Thanks all

Keith


----------



## 88927

Hi all
I have only had 3 replies to my request for a PM giving the details of people interested in partaking of this trip to Spain.

Surely there are more of you than that????

Please can you PM me as soon as possible with the info so we can get on with the organisation of this trip.....

Many thanks

Keith


----------



## Enodreven

Hi,

I'm still trying to get the over night stops sorted, can you please let me know what you think the daily milage should be, as without it I can't start finding the Campsites/Aires/parking spaces, while I appricate the idea of taking in the views etc. please think about it being January and the strong possiblity of the weather not being to good ?

I think the daily millage needs to be near the 200 as if we take the west coast route it will still take 7 days ?

Please let me have your thoughts

Brian


----------



## ChrisWade

*Route 1 travel*

Hi folks. For discussion of this under a different thread, see From Bilbao - west or east in January. Eventually we decided on what amounts to your route one. Sites chosen for stop offs are mentioned too. See you on the road?


----------



## mike800966

*Campsite on route to Spain (Route 2)*

We would definitely recommend a site near Poitiers at Jaunay Clan, we were there last Jan and it was wet and 'orrid (bit like outside at the moment) 
The thing I remember is the heated shower block floors, they were luvly.
www.camping-le-furiste.fr Caravan Club Europe Book 1 2005 Pg 377

Mike & Ann


----------



## vicdicdoc

The 'saga' so far . . . 
We're booked to leave Dover 4th Jan & returning 8th Feb, so the far end of Spain 'may' be a touch optimistic but we should be able to get as far as Barcelona & still have 14 days to enjoy the sunshine [shouldn't say sun - when I waz a boy scout we used to say 'nus' - that way murphy didn't hear you and bring on the clouds & rain :wink: ]

With the aid of the routes received, I have varied them slightly and I'm now in the process of marking up free Aires/ overnight stops whilst trying to keep to approx 200 miles a day driving; 
The [provisional] route is :- Calais, Arras, skirting east of Paris, Orleans, Chateauroux, Limoges, Brive-la-Gallarde, Montauban, Toulouse, Carcassonne, Narbonne, Perpignan, Barcelona [then if we feel like it down to Alicante/Denia/Almeria] . . . main road but avoiding toll roads. 
The night stops I'm sorting are [where necessary] within 10 or so miles off the main route . . with 3 different Aires books [all in French 8O ], the Aires download, and other sources - it takes a bit of juggling ! but hopefully within a couple of evenings I'll have it sorted.


----------



## kijana

Good work, Vicdicdoc.

Will be hot on your heels (or maybe even a bit ahead of your heels), so very interested to see your aires lists, if you're prepared to share them. As ever, if they contain some indication of suitability for larger motorhomes (oh, alright then, RV's) this would make them even more irresistable.

Cheers

Bruce


----------



## Enodreven

Great vicdicdoc

Let us know where you will be and we will try to meet up along the way or in Spain, I have the Campingcar CD POI loaded on my Autoroute if you like I will try to identify aires every 200'ish miles on your route if it will help ? do you want Lat?long positions, the only problem is I can't find a way of checking if they are open all year ?

I didn't notice the time of your ferry will your first stop be around the 200 or are you looking for something closer for the first night ?

Brian


----------



## xgx

Nice work Vic... although we'll be going a few weeks after you return, we're very interested in your route.... details would be very much appreciated...


----------



## Enodreven

Hi,

I just tried to post a route with overnight Aires from Calais to Barcelona but it didn't transfer over from Excel to this post, is there a way of posting an Excel listing on here, if not and you would like a copy PM me, 

Brian


----------



## vicdicdoc

I've sat & mused over the map of France & played with Autoroute and tried to work out night stops on free Aires [in villages off of the main route] every 200 miles or so . . . I will post once I've 'refined' it - I've a mind to include night stops at lesser distances incase of (a) bad weather, (b) laziness, (c) touch of sightseeing; I guess that a days start at 9am & ending around 3.30 / 4pm will be sufficient [inc lunch stop], - from my limited experience I've found that even at a steady 55mph - I only average around 40 miles :roll: [due no doubt to some mathematical law of inverse time/distance ], or more prob because we prefer not to use toll roads, anyway we're not intending doing a frantic dash to the sun, just a nice comfortable plod. 
My knowledge & experience of Computers & Autoroute may limit me sending the info as an Autoroute file but I'll do my best to lay it all out with route/roads/GPS locations of night stops.


----------



## Enodreven

Sounds good

I have a route from Calais to Barcelona with Aires which is in Autoroute format or Microsoft Excel but I can't post either, if someone can advise me how to post it, you can all have a look at it as it may help you in your quest ? 

The problem is that in Excel it is formatted into Columns and Rows and when I try to copy and paste it all goes everywhere, have a look for yourselves, it should be in 2 columns showing the approximate mileage next to each suggested stop, from the start in Calais and in brackets the approximate mileage per day I hope it helps I would also welcome any comments, as I am trying to put together a list of campsites open all year along the same route

Brian
Calais to Barcelona, Camping Vilanova at Vilanova I La Geltru 
Using Aires for over night stops 
Approx Miles 
0 miles Calais A16 
Boulogne sur mer junction 29 onto N1 & D940 
41 miles Le Touquet Aire 50.52629 - 1.59316 1st Over night stop 
Rouen A16 - A28 
Evreux N154 
Dreux N154 
225 miles (184/day)	Chartres Aire 48.4342 - 1.4993 2nd Over night stop if its open 
250 miles (209/day)	MARBOUe N10 Aire 48.11056 - 1.33137 2nd Choice if Chartres is closed 
Blois D924/D956 
Stay on D956 
Chateauroux A20 
Limoges A20 
447 miles (197day)	Magnac-Bourg Aire 45.61642 - 001.43357 3rd Over night stop if open 
450 miles (200/day)	St Germain les Belles Aire 45.61302 - 001.48479 3rd if Magnac closed 
454 miles (204/day)	Saint Vitte Sur Briance 45.6246 - 001.5463 if both the above are closed 
Brive-la-gaillarde A20 
Cahors A20 
Montauban A62 
Toulouse A61 
Junction 22 on D4/D802 
676 miles (222/day)	Fanjeaux Aire 43.18605 - 002.03230 4th Over night stop 
Junction 22 rejoin A61 
Narbonne A9 
Perpignan A9 
Enter Spain A7/E15 
Figueres A7/E15 
Girona A7/E15 
Junction 14 onto C33 towards Barcelona 
Then Join C32 towards Sitges 
915 miles (239/day)	Then C31 to Vilanova I la Geltru and Camping Vilanova

Note: This would be our route No1 and we are still working on the route down the west coast as our route No2 which i will post as soon as i have finalised it, and thanks to everyone who is helping put these routes together, as it is a joint process please don't think I have done it on my own.


----------



## Don_Madge

Brian,

The route you have chosen is the traditional route taken by many Brits took before the "Peage" was extended.

A word of warning , you will come across many small roundabouts on this route, the French seem to use the mini roundabouts as traffic calming measures. Also watch out for the "Silent Policeman" 8O (road humps) you will get done for low flying if you hit one at speed 8O. 

Be aware that urban speed limits begin at the town or city sign (not always where the first 50km/h sign is situated), usually denoted by a white name panel with a red border, and the limit ends where the name panel has a diagonal black bar through it. 

Regards

Don


----------



## Enodreven

Hi, Don

Thanks for your input its really invaluable, The route evolved along with the availbilty of the aires that appeared to be suitable, I thought about using a quicker route but I personally perfer to see the villages and towns etc, as it is all part of the holiday, and from some of the write-ups on the Campingcarinfo CD _if my french translator is working correctly_, one or two of the Aires if they are open should be in some very nice villages.

I have compiled a list of campsites that are open all year along or near to this route, but I don't think it is worth selecting individual sites at a given milage, so if anyone wants a copy please let me know, the list contains 19 campsites along the route spread from Calais to Barcelona

I am still trying to finialise the West coast route and we have decided to follow your advice Don, and take the Burgos/Madrid route across spain, as it really seems the most logic if we are heading for the South.


----------



## vicdicdoc

OK, I've completed another 'proposed' route through France with overnight stops on free Aires trying where possible to keep to around 200 miles a day. 
I've plotted it in Autoroute so if anyone wants it I can send it to you, I've also written out the info in a 'Word' document with names/places/alternate places & Lat/Lon GPS readings. 
I'd appreciate it if there is one [or more] who is interested, who would have a look at it and see if there is any mistakes, improvements or omissions as I've usually just gone 'on the fly' rather than pre-plan a route in detail. 
* At one proposed night stop at TREBES - the info taken from my Aires book don't give precise location details, only as 'promenade du canal du Midi' . . .but from the little picture, it looks a nice place to stop for a night. 
- mind you I've only routed as far as 60 miles south of Narbonne as I've no info books on Spanish 'Aires' and we're STILL not sure where in Spain to head for :roll: 
In total we're going for 5 weeks inc travel but it'll only be 3 weeks 'in the sun' with around 4 or 5 days getting there & the same coming back so I didn't want to be ambitious.
Your help will be appreciated. . . by the way, with several threads going on at the same time on Spain - who is planning on going ?


----------



## Pusser

This all sound very exciting and I hope someone has the means to keep us all informed back home of the progress of the journey. Perhaps a video log should be kept and then flog it to the caravan channel.

I do know the winds on the Millau bridge are only half of the actual wind speeds due to design. Thus 50mph winds will only be 25 mph winds. 200 mph winds will only be a modest 100 mph - should be a breeze to go over it then.  Be one of the first vehicles to fly, sail and be road worthy all in 5 minutes. 8O


----------



## Enodreven

Hi,

Did you have any luck in confirming if the Aires you have chosen will be open and more importantly have the facilities working in Jan, only we couldn't confirm the ones I have shown.

Therefore we have decided that other than the Le Touquet Aire we will be using campsites as if the weather isn't to good we are certain to have electricity and water and waste desposal etc. The offer above is still open if anyone wants a copy of the 19 campsites along or near to the route posted please let me know as i have it in an excel file and it doesn't hold together when posted on here.

Hi just an update we are away at the moment so i won't be able to reply immediately


----------



## Don_Madge

vicdicdoc said:


> OK, I've completed another 'proposed' route through France with overnight stops on free Aires trying where possible to keep to around 200 miles a day.
> I've plotted it in Autoroute so if anyone wants it I can send it to you, I've also written out the info in a 'Word' document with names/places/alternate places & Lat/Lon GPS readings.
> I'd appreciate it if there is one [or more] who is interested, who would have a look at it and see if there is any mistakes, improvements or omissions as I've usually just gone 'on the fly' rather than pre-plan a route in detail.
> * At one proposed night stop at TREBES - the info taken from my Aires book don't give precise location details, only as 'promenade du canal du Midi' . . .but from the little picture, it looks a nice place to stop for a night.
> - mind you I've only routed as far as 60 miles south of Narbonne as I've no info books on Spanish 'Aires' and we're STILL not sure where in Spain to head for :roll:
> In total we're going for 5 weeks inc travel but it'll only be 3 weeks 'in the sun' with around 4 or 5 days getting there & the same coming back so I didn't want to be ambitious.
> Your help will be appreciated. . . by the way, with several threads going on at the same time on Spain - who is planning on going ?




Vic,

I would be interested in having a copy of your route please.

Don


----------



## kijana

Vic and Enodreven (when you get back) both, we would be most grateful for a copy of your routes and campsites/aires.

We're hoping to leave around the 12th December.

Many thanks to both

Bruce & Marion


----------



## Fego

I am planning a trip to Spain over Christmas via Calais and think some of the info on this thread might be very useful. The furthest I've been in my new MH is Bury St Edmonds which is about 100 miles so a trip to Spain over Christmas with 4 kids is a bit adventurous, and dare I say it a bit scary.

I'll be reviewing the info on this thread in a bit more detail when I get more time, but for now, I thought I'd register my interest and let people know my plans and invite further help/advice.

We'll be taking a laptop with mobile internet access so will happily 'blog' our adventure if anyone would be interested. Will just need to work out where to post such a blog.

I'll be back on here when I have settled on an itinerary or sooner if anyone has anything they would like me to comment on.


----------



## Grizzly

Welcome Fego. I'm sure your trip will go smoothly, especially if you follow the reams of advice on this forum.

Those few of us left in UK over Christmas will look out for your blog and dream on so please do remember to post it.  

What do you use to access the internet on the move ?

G


----------



## Fego

Grizzly said:


> Welcome Fego. I'm sure your trip will go smoothly, especially if you follow the reams of advice on this forum.
> 
> Those few of us left in UK over Christmas will look out for your blog and dream on so please do remember to post it.
> 
> What do you use to access the internet on the move ?
> 
> G


... a combination of wireless network (where available) or GPRS via mobile phone.


----------



## Fego

kijana said:


> Vic and Enodreven (when you get back) both, we would be most grateful for a copy of your routes and campsites/aires.
> 
> We're hoping to leave around the 12th December.
> 
> Many thanks to both
> 
> Bruce & Marion


I'd be really grateful for the routes too please. An axe file would be brillo pads


----------



## whistlinggypsy

Fego, I sent a email to your blog today, have a look and see what you think.

I will put the web address on here as well for use by other with interest.

http://www.abelard.org/france/motorway-aires8.php

Bob


----------



## Fego

whistlinggypsy said:


> Fego, I sent a email to your blog today, have a look and see what you think.
> 
> I will put the web address on here as well for use by other with interest.
> 
> http://www.abelard.org/france/motorway-aires8.php
> 
> Bob


Many thanks. Just to be clear (I'm easily confused) are you saying this place should be avoided or that this is a good option to me. sorry for being a div...


----------



## Enodreven

Hi, Everyone

I have been looking at Vicdicdoc proposed route which he sent me by email and it follows a similar line to the one i posted earlier so it seems fine, and I beleive Vic is trying to put together another similar route which will have sites that are open all year, so In my opioion it would be better if i left Vic to compile this additional route as it seems silly for us both to keep producing similar routes as it looks like we are trying to compete.

Brian

I am still working on a route down the west coast


----------



## whistlinggypsy

Fego, the place I was refering too is the CATALAN VILLAGE north of Perpignan on the A9/E15, it's a collection of shops, hotels, bars ect. huge car parks and actually is a nice place for a visit but do not stay overnight and aslo is a favorite place for the villians of this world to hang out.

The problem with the place is that you can leave the autoroute system here if you now how ( and believe me the baddies do) so they have a good escape route after doing their dirty work.

Bob


----------



## Grizzly

Brian and Vic....we're not going on the rally but I'd still be grateful for a copy of what looks a well-planned route. We hope to go off in the new year so conditions will be the same and we'd feel happier at that time of year for knowing we have a safe place to stay each night.

Thanks for all your hard work

G


----------



## mota-oma

Hi, Thanks for all of your hard work everyone - i have been following the thread with interest.

New lifestyle happening early in the new year, so Brian, Vic , Don etc . would love to have a copy of the routes if possible......Aires & campsites 'en route' would be a lovely addition also !!

Many thanks in advance. Hope you all have a great trip.

Mary


----------



## Tank

*Trip to Spain in New Year*

I too would like to have a copy of the routes if possible......Aires & campsites 'en route' would be a lovely addition also !!

I think the information would help me on my trip early in the new year

Gordon


----------



## 96783

I've just caught up with this thread where I see a number of folks have been doing an incredible amount of work. We left Dortmund on 15 November and after a fascinating 3 week journey (yes, 3 weeks) are now in Camping Bahia, Santa Pola, Alicante. We had pretty well given up hoping to meet up with the crowd as most were not leaving until late December, even January and we have to be back in Germany by 10th Feb. However it looks as though it may be a possibility so long as I know the final destination camp site and the predicted dates. We will be leaving here on 6th Jan having seen off youngest granddaughter at Alicante airport and then going south but starting the return journey by 1st Feb (absolute latest) probably using Autovias and Autoroutes (much as that may pain the wallet) as speed may be the essence.
So, unless I've missed it somewhere can "someone" please tell me the final camp site destination and the predicted dates?
Many thanks (in advance!)


----------



## 96783

I guess this thread has bitten the dust as there appears to have been no life in it since my post of 14 December. It was a nice thought to meet some of the folks but looks like it will have to wait another year.


----------



## Detourer

...............but don't hold your breath :roll:


----------



## Enodreven

Hi,

We have had to delay our departure, but we have now booked our ferry for the 14th March at 8:15 so if anyone wants to join us please Email me. do Not use the PM ? 

Brian


----------

